# Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW



## snofla (28. Dezember 2012)

hi zusammen,

schmeiss hier mal ne Frage in die Runde................ich möchte am 01.01.2013 angeln gehen...............

mein Fischereischein läuft zum Jahresende 2012 ab, war heute(28.12) bei unserer Gemeinde um diesen vorläufig für 5 Jahre verlängern zu lassen ab 2013.

Dieses geht bei uns nicht so ohne weiteres, es ist nur möglich wenn der Schein ab Heute verlängert werden würde. Ich könnte auch am 02.01.2013 kommen zum verlängern, hätte aber dann am 01.01.2013 keinen gültigen Schein.

Ich würde somit ein Jahr, bei 5 Jahren verlieren, weil der Schein ja noch für 2012 gültig ist.

Ist das bei euch auch so??????? Ich weiss von nem Kollegen aus Borken das er seinen verlängert bekommen hat, auch heute, aber dann gültig ab dem 01.01.2013.

Liegt sowas im Ermessen der jeweiligen Gemeinde??????

Kann mir da einer was zu sagen#c


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*



> Liegt sowas im Ermessen der jeweiligen Gemeinde??????


Ich denke,dass kommt genau darauf an,welcher Stoffel da gerade hockt!

Bürgenähe ist jedenfalls anders!

Jürgen


----------



## snofla (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*

hi Jürgen

hab heute mittag dann mal direkt bei der unteren Wasserbehörde angerufen.............Aussage von denen war die müssen das machen. Die uW hat dann mit denen teleniert und sich bei mir gemeldet mit der Aussage: Die  stellen sich quer Herr .... und machen das nicht!!

Sowas muss doch irgendwo verankert sein oder nicht, selbst unser Verband weis keinen Rat.

Hat einer ne Quelle für sowas??????????


----------



## schmutzpuckel (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*



snofla schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> 
> schmeiss hier mal ne Frage in die Runde................ich möchte am 01.01.2013 angeln gehen...............
> 
> ...


 

Genauso wars bei einmal mir auch. Das hängt aber ganz davon ab welcher Bürohengst gerade vor dir sitzt.Teilweise hatte ich nicht das Gefühl, dass mein Gegenüber die Gesetze kennt.Mir wars egal, da ich keine Zeit zu diskutieren hatte.

Aber verloren ist das Jahr ja nicht. Du hast keinen Nachteil dadurch. Mußt halt nur 1 Jahr früher deinen "Lappen" verlängern. Gibt bestimmt schlimmeres


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*

Genau, das liegt immer an dem der sitzt. Hier bei meiner Gemeinde haben die es im Dezember so verlängert als wenn ich im Januar da gewesen wäre. Haben auch gesagt das es normal jetzt nur 4 Jahre und 10 Tage geben würde, aber das wäre ja blöd und dann hat er eben um 5 Jahre verlängert.
Dein Gemeidefutzi arbeitet vermutlich richtig nach Vorschrift, meiner arbeitet richtig für den Bürger #6

Wenn du nicht gerade eine Gastkarte kaufen willst ist es doch Jacke, geh angeln. Wenn eine Kontrolle kommt - und der Kontrolleur es merkt - gibt es normal nur eine Erinnerung, dass du verlängern musst.
und wenn du eine Gastkarte kaufen willst kommt es auch wieder auf den Futzi an der Verkaufsstelle an.


----------



## Bobster (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich denke,dass kommt genau darauf an,welcher Stoffel da gerade hockt!
> 
> Bürgenähe ist jedenfalls anders!
> 
> Jürgen


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
So ist es mir vor einigen Jahren auch ergangen.
Kompetenz in Sachen "Bürgernähe" darf man nicht vorraussetzen. Leider....#q


----------



## snofla (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*



schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> Genauso wars bei einmal mir auch. Das hängt aber ganz davon ab welcher Bürohengst gerade vor dir sitzt.Teilweise hatte ich nicht das Gefühl, dass mein Gegenüber die Gesetze kennt.Mir wars egal, da ich keine Zeit zu diskutieren hatte.
> 
> Aber verloren ist das Jahr ja nicht. Du hast keinen Nachteil dadurch. Mußt halt nur 1 Jahr früher deinen "Lappen" verlängern. Gibt bestimmt schlimmeres



welches Gesetz ?? 

im Amt bei uns wurde das vom Vorgesetzten so bestätigt......"wir müssen/machen das nicht"

in meinen Augen zahl ich ein Jahr doppelt


----------



## snofla (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Genau, das liegt immer an dem der sitzt. Hier bei meiner Gemeinde haben die es im Dezember so verlängert als wenn ich im Januar da gewesen wäre. Haben auch gesagt das es normal jetzt nur 4 Jahre und 10 Tage geben würde, aber das wäre ja blöd und dann hat er eben um 5 Jahre verlängert.
> Dein Gemeidefutzi arbeitet vermutlich richtig nach Vorschrift, meiner arbeitet richtig für den Bürger #6
> 
> Wenn du nicht gerade eine Gastkarte kaufen willst ist es doch Jacke, geh angeln. Wenn eine Kontrolle kommt - und der Kontrolleur es merkt - gibt es normal nur eine Erinnerung, dass du verlängern musst.
> und wenn du eine Gastkarte kaufen willst kommt es auch wieder auf den Futzi an der Verkaufsstelle an.



hi Jürgen

normalerweise dürfen ohne gültigen Fischereischein keine Gastkarten/Erlaubnisscheine ausgegeben werden, ich denke mal das macht ihr bei euch in Lengerich im Verein auch oder, du bist doch im Vorstand dort wenn ich das richtig habe.

Mir gehts auch gar nicht darum ob da einer sitzt der gut oder schlecht drauf ist/ Bürgernah oder sonstiges...................wo steht das was rechtens ist bzw was erlaubt ist.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*



			
				Taxidermist;3785880[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Ich denke,dass kommt genau darauf an,welcher Stoffel da gerade hockt!*[/COLOR]
> 
> Bürgenähe ist jedenfalls anders!
> 
> Jürgen


 

Hallo Jürgen,#h

dann fahr mal, aus welchen Gründen auch immer,vorzeitig zum TÜV. Dann verschenkst du auch Monate.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*



snofla schrieb:


> hi Jürgen
> 
> normalerweise dürfen ohne gültigen Fischereischein keine Gastkarten/Erlaubnisscheine ausgegeben werden, ich denke mal das macht ihr bei euch in Lengerich im Verein auch oder, du bist doch im Vorstand dort wenn ich das richtig habe.
> 
> Mir gehts auch gar nicht darum ob da einer sitzt der gut oder schlecht drauf ist/ Bürgernah oder sonstiges...................wo steht das was rechtens ist bzw was erlaubt ist.


Nein machen wir normal nicht aber wenn einer am 1. Januar an einer offenen Verkaufsstelle kommen würde, hoffe ich das die 5 grade sein lassen.
Kommt man eine Woche später sollte es nicht mehr möglich sein.

Ob das nun rechtens ist weiß ich auch nicht, dass man im Dezember sein Fischereischein nicht schon vorsorglich verlängern kann. Bei mir hat es funktioniert, aber eben auch nur mit der Bemerkung das es eigentlich anders wäre.


----------



## snofla (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*

mal ne anderes Beispiel

ich fahre ab heute für zwei Wochen in ein anderes Bundesland zum angeln und soll dann dort nicht  fischen dürfen weil hier auf dem Amt keiner bereit ist den Schein vorzeitig zu verlängern??????


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*



> Mir gehts auch gar nicht darum ob da einer sitzt der gut oder schlecht  drauf ist/ Bürgernah oder sonstiges...................wo steht das was  rechtens ist bzw was erlaubt ist.



In dem Fischereischein sind doch Felder wo der Gültigkeitszeitraum drin vermerkt wird und der Zeitraum muss ja nicht mit dem Zahlungs/Verwaltungsvorgang gleichen Datums sein!
Da gibt es bestimmt Errnessensspielraum für den Schreibtischtäter!

So und jetzt gib es zu;"die mögen dich nicht auf deiner Verwaltungsstelle"!

@J.Breithardt


> dann fahr mal, aus welchen Gründen auch immer,vorzeitig zum TÜV. Dann verschenkst du auch Monate.



Erinnere mich nicht daran,da muss ich in zwei Monaten mit meiner Karre hin!

Jürgen


----------



## snofla (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> In dem Fischereischein sind doch Felder wo der Gültigkeitszeitraum drin vermerkt wird und der Zeitraum muss ja nicht mit dem Zahlungs/Verwaltungsvorgang gleichen Datums sein!
> Da gibt es bestimmt Errnessensspielraum für den Schreibtischtäter!
> 
> So und jetzt gib es zu;"die mögen dich nicht auf deiner Verwaltungsstelle"!
> ...



@ Jürgen

 komme mit denen sonst bestens aus ehrlich hab ja viel mit denen zu tun


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*



snofla schrieb:


> mal ne anderes Beispiel
> 
> ich fahre ab heute für zwei Wochen in ein anderes Bundesland zum angeln und soll dann dort nicht  fischen dürfen weil hier auf dem Amt keiner bereit ist den Schein vorzeitig zu verlängern??????



Du hast recht, dass ist total blöd. Dann kümmert man sich schon und dafür soll man dann "bestraft" werden.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*

Moin Moin
hab da auch mal eine Frage
wie teuer € ist so eine *Verlängerung für 5 Jahre ?
in NRW


*


----------



## snofla (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*

@ nobbi1962

48 Okken noch...........


----------



## Marc S. (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*

Ich komme jetzt aus den Saarland ich hatte 2010 auch im Dezember 2010 nachgefragt um mein Fischereischein für 5 Jahr zu verlängern da mein Fischereischein am 31.12.2010 abgelaufen war. Bei uns ging das auch nicht, mir wurde gesagt es hätte was mit der Abrechnung zu tun. Er wäre dann auch nur bis zum 31.12.2014 verlängert wurden. Ich habe ihn daraufhin damals dann auch erst am 3.1.2011 um 5 Jahre verlängern lassen.


----------



## snofla (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*

Man kann doch den Jagtschein auch vorläufig verlängern lassen oder ?, wie läufts denn da ab.


----------



## snofla (11. März 2013)

*AW: Verlängerung des Fischereischeines in NRW*

hallo zusammen,

nach ein paar Monaten Wartezeit und das Schreiben ans richtige Ministerium hier* für NRW *die Antwort

Kopie von dem Antwortschreiben von heute:

http://img560.*ih.us/img560/62/33566213.jpg​Wer noch Fragen oder Telis braucht für Informationen einfach melden #h


----------

